# My tuti (scottish fold ) part III



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

He is over 3 months now and not cute as b4 but still handsome anyway. 
































Part I and II was taken at Tuti's 2 month y-o


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I love the last picture  His little down turned ears give him a sad little expression all of the time 

What is he like?


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

He's absolutely gorgeous - and extremely cute!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is soooo cute i want him lol xxx


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

And me, he is absolutely gorgeous and adorable. 

xxx


----------



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

Aud's_Mum said:


> He's absolutely gorgeous - and extremely cute!


Your Persian Alfie is so cute . I love the flat faces of them... .


----------



## Cody (Nov 17, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous... Lucky you! :drool:


----------



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

Im not a breeder. And I want my tuti has a true love. So i intend to have another kitten.But im confused that can we mix Persian cats with Scottish Fold (SF). I saw alot of mixed SF with different breeds such as British Long/Shot Hair, American Long Hair but I never saw a Persian cat with that scottish fold?? My SF was bought from a back-yard seller so I dont have any information of his parent. . Can I mix them like SF with Persians or American Curl....?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how very very cute,x


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

tuti2290 said:


> Im not a breeder. And I want my tuti has a true love. So i intend to have another kitten.But im confused that can we mix Persian cats with Scottish Fold (SF). I saw alot of mixed SF with different breeds such as British Long/Shot Hair, American Long Hair but I never saw a Persian cat with that scottish fold?? My SF was bought from a back-yard seller so I dont have any information of his parent. . Can I mix them like SF with Persians or American Curl....?


I'm not an expert but no way would i go mixing breeds like that. Persians have enough of their own problems as it is without being mixed to another specific breed 

Scottish Folds are just beautiful as they are - why mess with that? :thumbup1:


----------



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

Aud's_Mum said:


> I'm not an expert but no way would i go mixing breeds like that. Persians have enough of their own problems as it is without being mixed to another specific breed
> 
> Scottish Folds are just beautiful as they are - why mess with that? :thumbup1:


Just curious that we can create a lovely cat with a flat face and folded ears


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

:How can you say he's not as cute! Hes lovely! So, so cute  I love your cat. 

Im no expert but I wouldnt go mixing breeds; youve got to think of the health of the kitten over their appearance. Besides, it could turn out ugly!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

tuti2290 said:


> Just curious that we can create a lovely cat with a flat face and folded ears


the word "create" freaks me out a bit here. a cat with folded ears "defect" and a cat with a flat face! hardely what nature intended here. Both create health problem.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

His little ears are so cute. But I agree with not trying to interbreed with other types of cat which have their own genetic problems. As Aud's Mum says - Persians have enough difficulties of their own no matter how gorgeous they are.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> He is soooo cute i want him lol xxx


 Me to!!! I want I want I want..... too cute   xxxxxx


----------



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

WittyKitty said:


> I love the last picture  His little down turned ears give him a sad little expression all of the time
> 
> What is he like?


a very active, loyal and sensitive cat


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

hes adorable, very serious looking chap, taking this being photographed lark with the seriousness it deserves, great photos


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

tuti2290 said:


> a very active, loyal and sensitive cat


aaaw great. I came across them when I was looking through my book of cat breeds - I love their little ears


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

What a cute cat, love those little ears.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

tuti2290 said:


> Im not a breeder. And I want my tuti has a true love. So i intend to have another kitten.But im confused that can we mix Persian cats with Scottish Fold (SF). I saw alot of mixed SF with different breeds such as British Long/Shot Hair, American Long Hair but I never saw a Persian cat with that scottish fold?? My SF was bought from a back-yard seller so I dont have any information of his parent. . Can I mix them like SF with Persians or American Curl....?


Your boy is sweet, with not the bast ears- but he is OK . 
do you know any thing about genetics?
let me tell you what you will get from that kind of mix- another Scottish fold! 
to "create" a flatted face cat with folded ears you will need at least to work with 5-10 different cats, + you will need to breed at list 5 generations.

if you really want to "create" that- you will need much more than a sweet couple! its call breeding and breeding plan!

the firs generation -you will get only short hair Scottish folds and straight.- with very bad type!

if you just want him to be happy - there are 2 ways- 1. spay ( the bast way - cos he is not evaluated for breeding program) 
2. to except girls from the same breed - Scottish straight, to your house- and let him bred. or to buy a Scottish straight or British female. 
Vera


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

amazing! had really reminded me how much i would love a scottish fold!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

So, were the socttish fold cats bred to have these downturned ears? or was it a defect from breeding? Sorry, I'm quite clueless about anything that isn't a moggy  but I am interested


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

WittyKitty said:


> So, were the socttish fold cats bred to have these downturned ears? or was it a defect from breeding? Sorry, I'm quite clueless about anything that isn't a moggy  but I am interested




In 1961, Scottish shepherd William Ross noticed a cat with unusual folded ears at a neighbors farm near Coupar Angus in the Tayside Region of Scotland. This first fold, Suzie, was a white barn cat of unknown parentage. Realizing the uniqueness of the cats ears, Ross and his wife, Mary, acquired one of Suzies kittens a year later, a white female named Snooks.

The Rosses started a breeding program with Snooks and worked to establish the new breed. At first, they called the breed lop-eared, like the rabbit. British shorthairs were used to strengthen and enlarge the gene pool. The Rosses began showing and registering their unique cats with the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy (GCCF). Other breeders got involved and by the end of the decade the breed was renamed the Scottish fold.

In the early 1970s, however, the GCCF stopped registering folds because of concerns about ear disorders such as infections, mites and deafness  concerns that turned out to be unfounded. Still, the breed never achieved the fame it has attained in North America. Folds were first introduced to the United States in 1970 when three of Snooks kittens were sent to Dr. Neil Todd in Massachusetts, who was researching spontaneous mutations. Other folds were later imported, and British and American shorthairs were used in the breeding program. All genuine Scottish folds can be traced back to Suzie.

In 1978, the Cat Fanciers Association (CFA) granted the Scottish fold championship status. In a relatively short time, the fold earned acceptance in all the cat associations and a place in the U.S. cat fancys top 10 most popular breeds. Today, the fold is the eighth most popular, according to CFAs registration totals.

The longhaired version of the fold was not officially recognized until the mid-1980s, although longhair kittens had been appearing in Scottish fold litters since the beginning.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

*Special Notes*

Since the Scottish folds folded ear gene is dominant, all Scottish fold cats must have at least one folded ear parent to have folded ears themselves. When a fold is bred to a straight-eared cat, approximately 50 percent of the kittens will have folded ears, although the actual number of folds in any given litter can vary. The rest will have straight ears. These straight-eared folds are very useful in fold breeding programs and are also sold as pets.

Breeding two folds together increases the number of fold kittens in the resulting litters, *but also greatly increases the chances of serious skeletal deformities*. Homozygous folds (folds that inherit the folded ear gene from both parents) are much more likely to develop a genetic condition that causes crippling distortion and enlargement of the bones.

*Avoiding fold to fold breeding reduces the problem*; however, controversy surrounds the breed because of this defect. When buying a fold, be sure to check for signs of the disorder. Short, coarse legs, splayed toes, thickness and lack of mobility in the legs or tail are sure signs of trouble. Determine tail flexibility by moving your hand down the tail in a very gentle slightly upward-arching movement.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

thank you that was very helpful and interesting to read


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

He's beautiful


----------



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks guys for your compliments .


----------

